# G35 is mostly a skyline



## Guest (Nov 30, 2002)

this sucks! you know they tell us we get a skyline aka G35 but where is our AWD??? we dont get that model? are we unworthy here in the us of awd? and why if they are the same car do they not come with the same engines? i guess i shouldnt complain becasue for the most part its the same except the engine. the G35 does have the same trany as the V35 300GT. But where is our 250GT Four? i want AWD do you? can anyone tell me why they got the 3 and 2.5 liter and we got the 3.5? the 3 liter in the V35 300GT makes 260 just like our 3.5 so why wouldnt they just keep the same engine? and what really sucks.. is there are no turbo models. modding a skyline just wont be the same anymore! anyway ill stop bitching and count my blessings 

later keep cool


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

Infiniti already has a AWD G35, just the sedan though, not the coupe......


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Yes valid points.....I wonder if the new G35 crossmember will bolt into older model skylines allowing transfer of the new engines to old bodies?

<rant>

Probably heard this but, THEY ARE ALL F**KING SKYLINES.....who really cares? 

Anyway N/A? Who needs a turbocharger? Least you don't have some laggy hairdryer hanging off the side of you engine creating a huuuuuge exhaust restriction...... 

Why dont you wait to see how it perfroms, then pass a judgement?

Anyway HICAS.......Shudder......

</rant>

No offense btw


----------



## Skyline350GT (Apr 28, 2003)

Deleted because I didn't realize the original post was a year old.


----------

